

Ask HN: Please review my app for events - ameyamk

please review my app:
www.furlango.com
======
slater
Spelling mistake: San Francisco, not San Fransisco

~~~
ameyamk
interesting. Since we don't actually type any city, we get it from API. So if
API is making a spelling mistake, I am intrigued.

------
ameyamk
Link: www.furlango.com

